# What Size Sweater??



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Eventually I'm going to order some sweaters for the babies this winter since they will be born November/December. Not knowing how big the babies will be though has me stuck. Approximately how long is a baby goat from the base of the neck to the base of the tail? Btw, they are nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on where you are...Nov/Dec temps are actually fairly warm here in PA compared to the Feb/March temps that I have my does kid in...I do use sweaters if temps are below 20* at night.....I've found that the small sized dog sweaters work well...the ones made for small dogs like a miniature poodle or Bichon, the toy breeds like a chiuahua are too small and shrink even more once washed.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Well our coldest temperatures are in usually in January and since the babies will be so young and small I figure they could use the sweaters on the colder nights. Here is a link to what I've been looking at: http://www.jefferspet.com/solid-color-k ... cn/100002/ 
I'm kinda thinking the 8" would be good but I'm just not sure.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

For ND's I've heard that cutting sleeves off an old sweater/sweatshirt and cutting leg holes work very well. And you could pick up some really fun sweaters at the salvation army/goodwill etc  That's my plan anyway lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 8 inch would work...just be sure that the belly part is open enough for the baby bucks to pee without making it wet.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Would the 8 inch fit them well or would it be baggy?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use to use the sweatshirt thing, and I did in a pinch, but just go to Walmart and get dog ssweaters, they are WAY cheaper. 

If you have the little breeds, get a XXXS. I use a XS and a S on my babies born between 5-9 pounds or so.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

For the Nigi babies I've used men's cotton tube socks. I just cut a hole in the toe, and cut holes for the legs. It's pretty simple and cheap; it worked pretty well also. :greengrin:


----------

